# Sad news



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello everyone

Excuse my English (this is not my first language)

We took the decision to stop IPO training (definitely). We want to sell the trailer and ...

And we sold Baby Gibbs to a breeder.



It's a very difficult week for me and my husband.

Blizzak Baby and Gibbs are in WAR since 3 years.

I am very tired of the management pack, rotating cage, stress, etc.

Baby Gibbs will be better elsewhere and may mate the females with excellent pedigrees.

 

Hélène


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh no...so sad. I love your dogs. More pics please.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry to read this, but I know you were careful to make the decisions you had to. I hope things settle down for you and you can look forward to Baby Gibbs puppies(even if they are in another kennel).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No more Baby Gibbs pictures?? NOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Seriously though, I'm sorry, I'm sure this was a hard decision to make. The travel for training and trialing, the management of three dogs that want to kill each other - I know this was not an easy decision, and that the welfare of the dogs were a big issue in your decision.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear this. Baby Gibbs is a very cool dog. Loved the pics of him.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Managing dogs who do not get along is exceedingly hard and very very stressful.....I understand and sympathize with you.....

so sorry you gave up training as well...it must be very sad for you and your husband right now....

Maybe some day in the future a daughter of Baby Gibbs will come to you to live.....


<<<<HUGS>>>>>>

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I was afraid to look .
Sad news for sure , but not bad news . 

Where did the bad boy go?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can certainly understand the stress it takes on an entire family having to crate and rotate 24/7. Big hugs to you!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good decisions can be tough. I'm convinced you did what was right by all concerned.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry-had 2 females that did not get along and had to crate and rotate for years -it was stressful


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My heart dropped when I saw it was you who had posted. I am so sorry







I loved your baby Gibbs pictures and will miss your photo updates of him terribly. As the others have said managing three dogs who don't get along is difficult (if not impossible) and completely exhausting. I understand your decision and I am terribly sorry that you had to part with your baby Gibbs. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the breeder near by and open to you visiting Baby Gibbs at all?


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

The breeder is far from here (300 km, 4 hours) but it's a excellent breeder

Chiens et chiots berger Allemand de Qualité à vendre – Élevage Sélectif Professionnel – Réservation disponible – Lignées Championnes

thank you to everyone for your support

<3


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you had to rehome Baby Gibbs. 

But I support your decision and I hope you still get to visit him.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had to do this. I will miss the great pictures of baby gibbs, but what has to be has to be.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh that is sad. But sometimes you need to make those decisions for the benefit of all dogs and you. I understand completely.

We nearly returned Mayhem to her breeder as Havoc was bent on killing her and we were not going to spend 8 years keeping dogs separated. We decided to give it 6 months keeping them separated and it seems the issue was Havoc dislikes puppies. Once she grew past 6 months he was fine with her. 

I also quit IPO, too long a day and travel and I had a hard time doing agility too. I did not like IPO well enough to put agility on the back burner. 

I wish you peace in this good decision.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry . Love your pictures of him. Living w/ dogs at war is incredibly difficult. I have done the rotate and crate routine a few times. It is a stressfilled and tiring wayto live. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to see Baby Gibbs go, but totally understandable


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The right thing to do, is many times not easy. Now there will be many baby gib puppies in the world for people to enjoy


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I would like to address a little response for each of you.

you know, I do not speak English well, but I appreciate each of your answers. 

I have a friend with whom I can talk a lot and it makes me much good

(I hope that my sentences are structured and understandable)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Your sentences are fine.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Hélène,

We all know you took a long time and a lot of soul-searching to arrive at this decision. I am so sorry that you had to do this, but I certainly understand why you had to do it. It will take time for Baby Gibbs to adjust, but he will. It may be better if you don't visit him, yet you know him best, and you know what is best for him. 

Je suis de tout cœur avec vous--
mes condoléances sincères. S'il vous plaît laissez-nous savoir comment il le fait avec sa nouvelle famille.

Susan


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Baby Gibbs, in his new home










Susan, thank you so much :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You did the right thing. 

It is better if you do not visit. Really. The dog will get over this quicker than you will.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

selzer said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> It is better if you do not visit. Really. The dog will get over this quicker than you will.


Yes, I know and it's true :wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is lovely! 

Your English and words are just fine.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

im sorry to read this, and I had no idea that you had to crate and rotate. I did notice a few pictures of him and his momma not looking too happy. I am surprised you kept all 3 of them together this long. He will make beautiful babies


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry that you went through this. I actually had to return a shepherd to her breeder, and I know how hard it is to go through crate rotations, separate rooms, and trying to keep dogs from hurting each other when they do not get along. Take comfort in knowing that you did what is best for your dogs!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

it was not easy


https://www.facebook.com/helene.vaks/videos/vb.746159210/10151757338854211/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

No I'm sure it want easy but the best decision for all. We got our first German shepherd -karat from a family who had to move back in with their parents because of financial reasons. The parents home had no room for another dog. The parents owned two unspayed females and additional intact male was to much in the home. When we first brought home karat he was sad and missed his prior family at first but we did much together and was doing great. Karat's prior family visited us to check on karat on two occasions with their kids -once per month. The visits upset karat very much. Karat was confused and wanted to go with them. It was sad for all but karat did recoup. The third time and last time the family visited-this was 3 months that karat lived with me-karat said hi but hardly acknowledged his prior family during the visit. He had moved on. The family just wanted to make sure karat was happy and everything was going well, I understood this. a phone call would of sufficed but I knew they missed him. The visits did not help karat move on and the visits only confused him. I do not recommend visiting him. This is where Facebook is good and emails as you can always keep tabs on him this way.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> No I'm sure it want easy but the best decision for all. We got our first German shepherd -karat from a family who had to move back in with their parents because of financial reasons and the parents home had no room for another dog. The parents owned two unspayed females and additional intact male was to much in the home. When we first brought home karat he was sad and missed his prior family at first but we did much together and was doing great. Karat's prior family visited us to check on karat on two occasions with their kids -once per month. The visits upset karat very much. Karat was confused and wanted to go with them. It was sad for all but karat did recoup. The third time and last time the family visited-this was 3 months that karat lived with me-karat said hi but hardly acknowledged his prior family. He had moved on. The family just wanted to make sure karat was happy and everything was going well, I understood this. a phone call would of sufficed but I knew they missed him. The visits did not help karat move on and the visits only confused him. I do not recommend visiting him. This is where Facebook is good and emails as you can always keep tabs on him this way.


Thank you for your testimony


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You are very welcome.


----------



## shedogs (Feb 24, 2016)

Handsome!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a beautiful photo of Baby Gibbs!


----------

